# covering birds at night



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

should i be covering mine at night?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It depends if your 'tiel likes being covered or not. Some people don't cover the cages because their parrots will nip, bite at it, and become very frustrated if their cages are covered. Other parrots like being covered at night and it calms them down by providing a darker environment to help them sleep. Some parrots are scared of movement and if they see something moving in the dark they will flap around and injure themselves. So people also cover parrot cages for that reason so they wont be scared if they walk by their cages at night. Just a thin sheet will do to cover them. 

If it's hot out maybe leave the back part of the cage uncovered. If it's cold then you could place a blanket over half of the cage, blankets are heavy so it's hard for air to get through them if it covers the whole thing.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't but at the bird store I work at they do. In the colder winter months, covering them up is a good idea to protect against drafts etc.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Phoenix looooves his cage being covered. He'll sit under there for hours, happily talking and chattering to himself both in the mornings and evenings. :lol: He is a very good sleeper and has not had any night frights so far in his big cage


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I covery mine. I also need to shut the door because the only time she gets a night fright seems to be when the dog goes in there to browse. I have no idea how she can tell the difference between us and the dog walking in 
anyway she chirps to be uncovered when she's ready to come out... if i lift the cover before then I get a dirty look and her "annoyed noise"


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes I cover mine, she usually chirps and runs up and down her perch when it's sleepytime, settles as soon as the cover is placed on. Her cover is a bedsheet (her own aha), I usually leave a gap at the front to make sure the cage isn't entirely dark. It's best to let her sleep undisturbed, as otherwise she'd have the tv flashing, us people getting about after her bedtime disturbing her sleep. 

Short answer: yes.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I think it's safer to do so. Mine hiss and kick up a fuss when the blankets go over the cage, but they're very prone to night frights (also Henry will sing at ungodly hours if I don't cover the cage, lol). I think it keeps them warmer at night, and they get a better sleep, too.


----------



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

cool thanks guys


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't cover mine. 



CharVicki said:


> (also Henry will sing at ungodly hours if I don't cover the cage, lol)


My bird does this too, at about 6.30 every morning. I hate it because he gets so loud I have to bolt out of bed before he wakes the neighbours.. I've just accepted I will never need an alarm clock again.


----------

